# iis  funktioniert nicht mehr - HILFE!



## magic_halli (24. September 2003)

Hi,

Ich wollte gestern über Systemsteuerung/Software... Windows Komponenten hinzufügen meinen MediaPlayer aktualisieren. Doch plötzlich erschien bei der Abarbeitung die Meldung, das die Internet Informationsdienste entfernt werden. Ich in Panik auf Abbrechen, doch da wars auch schon zu spät!
Habe im Anschluß über Windows Komponenten hinzufügen nochmal alles neu hinzugefügt - hat mir auch als Status am Schluß angezeigt, das alles erfolgreich gemacht wurde.

Mein Problem jetzt: Ich kann meinen http://localhost nicht mehr aufrufen. Es erscheint jetzt immer "Seite nicht gefunden". Ich kann jetzt auch mein Projekt, an welchem ich gearbeitet und in ASP Programmiert habe nicht mehr starten. Außerdem kann erkennt mein Rechner den Befehl "inetmgr" nicht mehr. 
Ich gehe jetzt nun davon aus, das mein IIS nicht oder nicht korrekt installiert ist.

Was soll ich tun? Ich bin total verzweifelt! HILFE bitte!

Danke, Rico


----------



## magic_halli (24. September 2003)

ach ja, ist mir jetzt noch aufgefallen... Ich kann auch keine ASP-Seiten lokal auf dem Rechner aufrufen - erkennt er einfach nicht mehr.


----------



## magic_halli (24. September 2003)

Ich habs wieder in Griff bekommen...

Danke


----------



## Konstantin Gross (26. September 2003)

Wie hast du das gelöst? Weil ich habe das Problem immer noch!


----------

